# Alpencross für Einsteiger (Garmisch-Partenkirchen -> Riva del Garda)



## MTB-Newbie92 (27. Februar 2016)

Hallo liebes Forum,

auch wenn es zuhauf ähnliche Threads gibt, hoffe ich dass ihr mir bei meinem Anliegen behilflich sein bzw. mir ein bisschen Unterstützung bei der Planung meines ersten Alpencross geben könnt.

Würden diesen Sommer gerne in einer Gruppe (4 Personen) unseren ersten Alpencross wagen (ohne Führung). Haben alle noch keine Erfahrung damit, bei einzelnen Tagestouren und insb. einer 3 Tagestour in den Dolomiten letztes Jahr (pro Tag ~50 km und 800-1000 hm) "Blut geleckt". Aufgrund unserer geringen Erfahrung möchten wir einen einfachen Alpencross angelehnt an die Via Claudia Augusta fahren, gerne jedoch mit einigen Varianten, um etwas mehr Trails und weniger Asphalt fahren zu können. Wir würden die Tour gerne in 5 Tagen absolvieren.

Die Grobplanung steht bereits:
- 1. Etappe: Garmisch-Partenkirchen - Imst
- 2. Etappe: Imst - Nauders
- 3. Etappe: Nauders - Meran
- 4 Etappe: Meran - Cles
- 5. Etappe: Cles - Riva del Garda

Ich denk, dass ist soweit eine ziemliche Standardroute und nach meinen Recherchen müsste man bei ~75 km pro Tag bei 1000-1200 hm ganz gut hinkommen.

Habe schon viel im Forum gelesen und mir auch die Streckenführungen verschiedener geführter Touren, dabei bin ich letztendlich auf o.g. Strecke gekommen.

Meine Fragen an euch:
- Ist das eurer Meinung nach für den ersten Alpencross okay (soll nicht zu schwer sein, allerdings soll man trotzdem etwas vom "Alpenfeeling" mitbekommen)?

- Findet ihr die Etappenplanung so in Ordnung, oder würdet ihr bei einem fünftägigen Einsteiger-Alpencross etwas grundlegend ändern? (Insb. die ersten 3 Etappen sind ja bei fast allen geführten Touren, die ich im Netz gefunden habe, so oder ziemlich ähnlich durchgeführt; zwischen Meran und Riva del Garda war ich mir nicht so sicher)

- Habt ihr Empfehlungen/Erfahrungen/Hinweise für die konkrete Ausgestaltung der einzelnen Etappen? Gerne abseits von vielbevölkerten Asphaltstraßen und stattdessen Einbau von einfacheren Trails. Würde mich über jeden Kommentar zu einzelnen Etappen freuen.

Vielen Dank vorab für eure Hilfe!

Liebe Grüße


----------



## Stehsegler68 (29. Februar 2016)

Hallo,

ich bin diese Etappen 2014 auch als meinen ersten Alpencross gefahren. Kann es empfehlen, die fünf Tage sind ausreichend. Hängt natürlich alles von deiner indivuellen Route ab. 2016 werde ich die ähnliche Route mit etwas mehr Höhenmetern auf 6 Tage verteilt nochmals fahren.

Beste Grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## thebrill (29. Februar 2016)

In der ersten Mai Woche planen wir den Abschnitt Nauders (oder Landeck) bis Meran (oder Schlanders) als ein Tages Tour zu fahren.
Das sollte meiner Meinung nach für Anfänger auch machbar sein - allerdings etwas Training zuvor sollte schon sein!

Denkt ihr das man zu dieser Jahreszeit diese Strecke über den  Reschenpass schon problemlos Fahren kann?

Da wir uns mir der Jahreszeit sehr unsicher sind und auch nur 3-4 Tage Zeit haben ist der aktuelle plan nur diese ein Tagestour und anschließend im Vinschgau als biken zu gehen. 

Würde sich eine Weiterfahrt Richtung Gardasee auf der oben beschriebenen Route und Jahreszeit eurer Meinung nach lohnen oder ist es doch besser in Südtirol zu bleiben und dort zu biken?


----------



## Stehsegler68 (29. Februar 2016)

Hi,

Gardasee als Ziel ist immer super, liegt aber vielleicht auch an meinem anderen Hobby.
Von Nauders über Reschensee bis Meran sind es gut 90 km uns es geht fast nur bergab, das geht sogar ohne Training, wenn man den Radweg an der Etsch nimmt. Ich kenne die Gegend nur im August, keine Ahnung, wie es im Frühling ist.


----------



## Bioantrieb (2. März 2016)

Selbst für Anfänger absolut kein Problem an einem Tag, auch der Termin Anfang Mai passt, da werdet ihr keine Schwierigkeiten haben.

Ob sich die Weiterfahrt zum Gardasee lohnt, hängt von den Vorlieben der Teilnehmer ab, die Tour ist schön und auch leicht zu machen, man kann aber ebenso gut in Südtirol bleiben und hat dort traumhafte Möglichkeiten.

Wenn ihr schon mal am Gardasee gewesen seit, bleibt doch im Vinschgau, öfter mal was neues


----------



## thebrill (3. März 2016)

Danke für die Antworten! 
Bei uns geht es in dem Fall ins Vinschgau! 

Allerdings bin ich der Meinung auch wenn es keine harten touren sind, das man bei Mehrtagestouren trotzdem etwas Training Bedarf.

Würdet ihr im Mai ausschließlich der via augusta  über den Reschen folgen oder kann man sich auch schon weiter hoch wahren?


----------



## Bioantrieb (3. März 2016)

Meist ist es weiter hoch auch kein Problem, euch würde auch was entgehen, wenn ihr darauf verzichtet, aber wenn Du ganz sicher gehen willst, schau hier im Forum einfach bei Vinschgau News rein, da hast Du es dann fast tagesaktuell. 

Ich bin eigentlich jedes Jahr ab Mitte April dort, quasi meine Saisoneroeffnung, bevor es weiter nach Riva geht 

Und nun viel Spass, Gruesse Simone


----------



## mw.dd (4. März 2016)

thebrill schrieb:


> In der ersten Mai Woche planen wir den Abschnitt Nauders (oder Landeck) bis Meran (oder Schlanders) als ein Tages Tour zu fahren.
> Das sollte meiner Meinung nach für Anfänger auch machbar sein - allerdings etwas Training zuvor sollte schon sein!
> 
> Denkt ihr das man zu dieser Jahreszeit diese Strecke über den  Reschenpass schon problemlos Fahren kann?
> ...



(Landeck-)Nauders-Meran auf Radweg ist keine MTB-Tour; wenn man eine MTB-Tour daraus machen will, klappt es nicht an einem Tag (schon gar nicht für Anfänger). Warum sucht ihr Euch nicht einen Standort im Vinschgau und fahrt von dort Tagestouren?

Jahreszeit sollte normalerweise passen, wenn man keine Hochtouren (Madritschjoch, Goldseeweg) fahren will.



thebrill schrieb:


> Allerdings bin ich der Meinung auch wenn es keine harten touren sind, das man bei Mehrtagestouren trotzdem etwas Training Bedarf.



Ja, am Sitzfleisch


----------



## thebrill (4. März 2016)

Ziel war es dieses Jahr eine Transalp zu fahren. Zum einen klappt das dieses Jahr aus privaten Gründen nur in der ersten Mai Woche und für vier Tage maximal. 

Da wir wegen der Jahreszeit Respekt haben dachten wir an die via augusta.

Landeck als Startpunkt bietet sich an, da wir von Bregenz mit dem Zug in <3h dort sind.

Was wären dann deine Vorschläge bis zu welcher Höhe und welche stecken man sich im Mai trauen kann zu fahren?

Darum der ein Tages trip damit wir im Vinschgau noch 2-3 Tage biken können ohne zu viel Zeit mit an und Abreise zu verbringen.


----------



## mw.dd (5. März 2016)

thebrill schrieb:


> Ziel war es dieses Jahr eine Transalp zu fahren. Zum einen klappt das dieses Jahr aus privaten Gründen nur in der ersten Mai Woche und für vier Tage maximal.
> 
> Da wir wegen der Jahreszeit Respekt haben dachten wir an die via augusta.



Wenn es um den Übergang über den Alpenhauptkamm geht, ist wohl nur der Reschenpass einigermaßen sicher.
Aber wie schon gesagt: von Landeck nach Meran an einem Tag heißt reines Radwegrollen; für mich wäre das keine Transalp.



thebrill schrieb:


> Was wären dann deine Vorschläge



Für 4 Tage Rucksacktour ab Landeck nach Meran würde ich ab Landeck mit dem Bus nach Nauders fahren, über den Reschenpass und noch ein Stück bergab rollen und dann ab Mals ein paar Tourenklassiker des Vinschgau fahren. Zugtrails, Göflaner Mamorbruch, Vigiljoch...
In der ersten Maiwoche ist allerdings Himmelfahrt, da solltest Du Dich vorab um Unterkünfte bemühen.


----------



## rhnordpool (5. März 2016)

mw.dd schrieb:


> ab Mals ein paar Tourenklassiker des Vinschgau fahren. Zugtrails, Göflaner Mamorbruch, Vigiljoch...


Scheinen mir alles Trails an Nordhängen zu sein (mw.dd: bitte korrigier mich, falls ich falsch liege). Ich würd zu dieser Jahreszeit aber eher nach Trails/Wegen an den Südhängen (Talnordseite) schauen. Zwischen Mals und Schlanders sollte da einiges gehen (Bin ich teilweise bis 1800 m Höhe schon Ende März gefahren). Weiter nach Osten bin ich noch nicht gekommen. Würde auf jeden Fall die Südhänge als Ausweichalternative planen, falls es im Mai doch noch zuviel Schnee in den (schattigen) Nordhängen geben sollte. Und die Panoramaaussicht nach Süden ist von 1600-2000 m Höhe auch deutlich besser als vom Via-Claudia-Talradweg.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mw.dd (5. März 2016)

rhnordpool schrieb:


> Scheinen mir alles Trails an Nordhängen zu sein (mw.dd: bitte korrigier mich, falls ich falsch liege)



Nein, Du hast ja recht  Sollten ja nur Beispiele sein.
Zugtrails gibt es allerdings auf beiden Seiten.


----------



## thebrill (6. März 2016)

Danke für Eure Vorschläge. 
Shutteln kam bis jetzt nie in Frage, aber wenn ich es mir genauer überlege ist das eine super Idee!

Ich denke der plan wird so aussehen das wir von Landeck mir den Bus nach Nauders Fahren und von dort nach Mals wo man in den Zugtrail einsteigen kann.

Bei den Tagestouren werden wir uns dann aber an touren an den Südhängen halten um auf Nummer sicher zu gehen...

Trails in der Gegend von Latsch finde ich einige, aber kennt ihr zufällig eine tolle mtb Strecke um nach Meran bzw. Bozen zu fahren? Wäre für die Heimreise noch interessant.


----------

